# Cs12 Is Good But !!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hi again have been busy have been reading the post in here on ferry tickets , SOME ONE MENTIONED CS12 this code is valid , but can any one say ! if p&0 ferries have code,s as the code works well if you have camper up to 2,4 m high so no good to me as my camper is 3.1m x 7.65,m x 2.25m . good price too ! 64 return all in , 

hope this helps some one who needs to know , or if some one can enlighten me as this 2.4m! . ? is this written in the sand !lol. 


denton. have fun !!


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Denton

I’ve used the CS12 code over the last two weeks, once to book my ferry and also yesterday I booked my brother-in-law’s ferry, we both leaving Dover for Calais on the 23rd of April till May 29th but johns returning on the 3rd July, we both paid £68 return, both our van are 3metres high.

On the Dfds website you’ll see two bar on the page with 2.4mtr the one is up to and the bottom one is for motorhomes over 2.4metres, you probably have worked that out for yourself.

Good Luck 

Regards
Ray


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thanks !!!!*

cheers ray , 
but they will not accept it now ! but thanks a lot . 
denton


----------

